# 1/72 PBR Brown Water Navy Dio



## Cirrus5

Hello Everyone, this is a 1/72 Viking Models PBR mini diorama. It was a incomplete kit given to me by a friend and I had to scratch build more than I am used to. I am more of a OOB builder so this was a good stretch. The rear .50 frame and shield were made from a 1/35 German observaton tripod and the shield was made from a 1/35 figure base. The canopy was made with tissue soaked in white glue and the frameing was formed up out of wire. I am sure its inaccurate in a lot of respects but the general impression comes through. The signal lights were a bit of a problem as I couldnt really find a definitive answer as to their color combination/order so thats what I went with. I got some good tips from Cro Magnon Man regarding the figure selection out there in this scale and genre so thanks to him for the suggestions. I finally decided on the CMK Vietnam ground troopers set and the driver and front gunner are from the Warriors Gato submarine crew.


----------



## SJF

Very nicely done! How did you do the water?

Sean


----------



## Xenodyssey

Really nice detail for a 1/72 scale model. The water looks very realistic.


----------



## Cirrus5

Thanks guys. The water was a combination of the existing base (it came with the land form and the water) that had a a few of the ripples already in it and a build up from A/B putty to make it look like they were going at a faster pace. After increasing the height of the waves with the putty I smoothed the water out with nail polish remover to blend it in. Then it was heavily drybrushed starting with tan, then lighter shades of bone white and the very top of the waves were mixed with bone white and ivory.


----------



## roadrner

Nice looking! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dr. Brad

Really nice!


----------



## Jafo

nice, i got a tamiya 32nd one to finish in a dio my self


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

I've just seen this thread now, and great results! The water looks just about perfect, and the reddish brown dust in all the corners on the boat is painted about as well as it possibly could be. I haven't checked, but does the picture on the Tamiya kit show the colours of the signal lights? Thanks for showing.


----------



## harristotle

That looks really good!


----------



## Cirrus5

Thanks guys! I really appreciate the kind words. I was hesitant to post as I have never put any pictures of my work on a forum and there is some great work on this board. It's a shame that Viking Models went out of business as they have some some very nice kits. 
CMM I do not have the Tamiya kit yet but from the pictures I saw on the net of the box art its hard to tell what color the lights are. The various sites dedicated to the PBR seem to have different configurations of light colors when you could see them. I am sure there is a standard but I couldn't find it so I just took a s.w.a.g. at it!


----------



## TNCAVSCOUT

AWESOME job!!


----------



## bucwheat

I'm always amazed at how much detail can be added to plain jane Dio's,nice work sir.


----------

